# Is this birch?



## TheWoodWizard (Feb 26, 2020)

I’m assuming this is Birch because of the papery, curly bark. I didn’t know it had a dark heartwood though. Any suggestions on how to process this crotch piece into the best bowl blank possible?


----------



## phinds (Feb 26, 2020)

I know nuttin about those damned tree things but that doesn't look like any birch bark I've ever seen

Here are examples of what birch bark looks like:


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 26, 2020)

I've seen some cherry around here with bark like that. The color is close too


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 26, 2020)

Some sort of fruit wood....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 26, 2020)

Agree. Probably not Birch! Chuck


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 26, 2020)

TheWoodWizard said:


> I’m assuming this is Birch because of the papery, curly bark. I didn’t know it had a dark heartwood though. Any suggestions on how to process this crotch piece into the best bowl blank possible?
> View attachment 180969 View attachment 180968



Yes, River birch, _Betula nigra_. It often has large growth rings, short lived like us 50-100 years. Works similar to Paper and European white birch.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 26, 2020)

Most folks , self including, will cut thru both pith sections to yield blanks that each are Y shaped. Amount of wood sticking out each part of it varies by diam of tree and expected lathe swing if turning it. 
The other option is to cut as big a rectangular piece from the crotch as that will be where most flame figure will be.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Feb 26, 2020)

Jarred, if you look in this thread: https://woodbarter.com/threads/what-did-you-do-in-your-shop-today.9770/page-335#post-570551. 

I posted a couple picks of a crotch section/bowls. I cut this just as TimR mentioned, cutting through both pith sections. Dont always get lucky with good figure, but I did this time. Got a good natural edge bowl out of each half.


----------



## TheWoodWizard (Mar 17, 2020)

Thanks guys! My dad said he thinks it might be shagbark hickory. It’s hard as a friggin’ rock man so there’s a chance he’s right again(dammit). I have the entire tree. If anyone might be interested in some of it, let me know.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 17, 2020)

TheWoodWizard said:


> Thanks guys! My dad said he thinks it might be shagbark hickory. It’s hard as a friggin’ rock man so there’s a chance he’s right again(dammit). I have the entire tree. If anyone might be interested in some of it, let me know.



Never seen a shagbark hickory with *papery* exfoliating bark. Or one with small oval leaf buds, being hickory has a compound leaf versus the simple leaf of birch. The next issue is wood, hickory is ring porous, not diffuse porous. The biggest issue is that you posted a picture of River birch and asked what it is....


----------



## Trob115 (May 28, 2021)

I know this is an old thread, but I was looking for some information on processing a river birch that I am about to get to take down and came across this.

I am almost 100 percent positive that the tree in the photo is Black Cherry. I've had several trees with bark like that. The color and sap wood match too.


----------



## Nature Man (May 28, 2021)

What type of information are you seeking regarding processing? Chuck


----------



## Trob115 (May 28, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> What type of information are you seeking regarding processing? Chuck


I was just trying to see how bad it cracked etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 28, 2021)

Trob115 said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I was looking for some information on processing a river birch that I am about to get to take down and came across this.
> 
> I am almost 100 percent positive that the tree in the photo is Black Cherry. I've had several trees with bark like that. The color and sap wood match too.


Trey,

You might be focusing to hard. If you look at the pictures, the bark is papery, and shows curls more than 180 degrees. Never seen Black cherry with papery mature bark... The heartwood and sapwood separation is more commonly abrupt. However, the big clue is the twigs with buds, shown in both pictures. These match 'River birch' well, and not 'Black cherry'.

Milling 'River birch' is just like milling 'Paper birch', but Paper is a bit more stable. Weigh the pile during drying. Prone to blue stain so act accordingly.

Stable to less stable, Yellow, Black, Paper, River, and Grey birch for US trees.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------

